# Android Auto for 2016 Limited??



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Apparently there's a update for that. That's what the guy on the infotainment support line was trying to tell me. I'm not sure as I believe it, but if you have a 2016 Limited, it might be worth asking about.

I expressed surprise and explained that's a different head unit, but that was his story and he was sticking to it.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

What kind of update are you talking about? I have a 2016 Limited and an Android phone, so m curious hat your talking about.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

its a syn said:


> What kind of update are you talking about?


Software. I called GM's Infotainment line to make sure the update for my 2013 wouldn't ruin my ability to shuffle play the whole USB and the agent started talking about an update to allow all 2016s to do Android Auto. I questioned him on that to make sure he wasn't confusing with a Malibu, but that's what he told me.

I'm only half believing it, but it would be worth a least a phone call to GM to confirm that.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm sure you need to have Mylink. Tried it on my Galaxy Prime and non Mylink and it wouldn't open.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I didn't think they sold a non-MyLink for 2016. I know earlier years had the green screen display, but I thought that was gone for later years. Maybe not.


----------



## 2016LT (Apr 30, 2016)

I recently purchased a 2016 Cruze LT, and it does not have the MyLink headunit... 
I am looking into purchasing an upgraded headunit but I'm having difficulty finding it...
Any suggestions?


----------



## ryan91rs (Jun 11, 2016)

Im waiting for Android Auto too! was bummed when I found out the 2016 LTZ does not get the update yet. Im pretty sure GM said by late 2016 all GM cars with touchscreen info center from 15-16 will finally have android auto. I hate the voice commands that come with the car. it makes it useless. Android Auto is where it's at!


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Android Auto Update: Now in Your Vehicle | Chevrolet

Android Auto[SUP]†[/SUP] will be available, at launch, on the Chevrolet MyLink[SUP]†[/SUP] system with 7-inch diagonal display and available through an exclusive Chevrolet Dealership software update on the Chevrolet MyLink[SUP]†[/SUP] system with 8-inch diagonal display. Below is a list of compatible 2016 vehicles:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

gyrfalcon said:


> Below is a list of compatible 2016 vehicles:


2016 Model Year Chevrolet MyLink Systems: Cruze (excludes Limited)


----------



## ryan91rs (Jun 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> 2016 Model Year Chevrolet MyLink Systems: Cruze (excludes Limited)


exactly the issue!


----------



## destructionj (Oct 11, 2014)

I got the 2016 curze limited.. no update for me. real bumer dont seem fair.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The radio in question for our 1 gens is not the Mylink 2.0 commonly found in the sonic spark and other cars of same years. They just added some stuff over the years but we were technology outdated from the start.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Some cars outside of the NA region do have Mylink 2.0 and it's a obvious different dash layout.


----------



## ryan91rs (Jun 11, 2016)

well we have 2 options.
1. Wait for GM to release an update eventually
2. Replace the head unit with the newer version. Not Sure of compatibility.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ryan91rs said:


> well we have 2 options.
> 1. Wait for GM to release an update eventually
> 2. Replace the head unit with the newer version. Not Sure of compatibility.


3.Go aftermarket and get tons of more usable features like movies and navi for the price of having a dealership trying to get the radio to work in a car it wasn't designed to be in.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ryan91rs said:


> 2. Replace the head unit with the newer version. Not Sure of compatibility.


Good luck with that one. I suspect you'd have to do some software development to get the radio to be happy. Virtually all communication between the radio and the rest of the car (on/off, reverse camera, warning sounds, etc.) come though the computer buss. As such, the radio computer and the BCM have to be on the same page as to how they communicate. (Including verifying the VIN as a anti-theft feature.)

As such, you're probably better off installing aftermarket with a good interface.

That's not to say it can't be done, but I think you'll find you'll be on your own.


----------



## ryan91rs (Jun 11, 2016)

Ill have to look around on the forum to see if anyone has done aftermarket. Any links anyone? In the meantime I Installed my own android auto haha


----------



## Mary J (Jun 18, 2016)

its a syn said:


> What kind of update are you talking about? I have a 2016 Limited and an Android phone, so m curious hat your talking about.


Really?


----------

